
Reddit bans non-ISIS supporter for posting ISIS videos on r/CombatFootage - paganel
https://www.reddit.com/r/CombatFootage/comments/6i9h9e/islamic_state_raqqah_wilayah_presents_the/
======
paganel
Related relevant discussion in here, too:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/6ia39n/redd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/6ia39n/reddit_admins_appear_to_be_censoring_uarab/)

> As YPG veteran and SDF supporter, Arab-Moroccan has filled a vital hole in
> the spam of pro-regime and pro-SDF content that fills this subreddit daily.
> Daesh is a massive player in this conflict, and there is almost no attempt
> by other sources to post their content. Censoring him doesn't really
> accomplish anything. Watching Daesh propoganda videos is what motivated me
> to go fight them in the first place.

